# Gone in 60 seconds



## JoeyJoeJo

Couple of timelapse vids, 12 hours into 1 min


----------



## rob267

Thanks for sharing that. Really good vid

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Liking that, was you at a hotel ? What camera did you use , surley nice quiet road:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Thanks 

Was a holiday rental and that was the parking so perfect for it, was a cracking setting.










Was a Sony a6300 at 16mm, f/11, one shot every ten seconds using the Sony timelapse app. There are a couple of glitchy bits as the app only gives a couple of hours max so had to keep stopping and restarting it which could result in minor movement and slight delay between batches. A proper intervalometer is on the letter to Santa now.


----------



## Derekh929

That looks a fantastic rental spot how close to nearest town, yes time lapse can be difficult, you take that from inside?, very nice car as well


----------

